# Petrol prices???



## Natz (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi

Im sure there has been threads about this recently and if not then why lol?? 
Went to tescos today and its £1.30 a litre  yesterday when I went there it was £1.29, is it creeping up like a penny a day/week.

I remember when i could put a fiver in my car and it would give me over a 1/4 of a tank £20 goes in for that much now:

I just wonder when this goverment will stop screwing us, its going to be to expensive to go to work soon.

I remember when we had petrol shortages becasue the tanker drivers were on strike because fuel was going to go over a £1 whats happend????????????


Sorry rant over, I feel old now moaning about the price of petrol but really ????


Natz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I know, we are really starting to struggle now as both me & my OH have long journeys to work.

I can't believe how expensive it is, one garage near us is now charging 131 for petrol & 137 for diesel 

It seems you are screwed whatever you do; public transport costs a fortune but driving is now becoming a worry what with petrol & the VAT rise for servicing, etc


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

well i am going to disagree with most folk on this one...i dont mind the price of petrol/diesel...at the end of the day a car is a luxury and you dont have to have one...defo more to worry about in this world than the price of fuel....this is only my thoughts on this.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep its horrifically expensive now. 

And the Government are promising the Truckers a discount so they wont be going out to fight our corner for us this time  Clever old Government, Divide and Conquer 

Seems everything now is for them that can afford it and the rest will just have to get on with it. More and more i see things that "ordinary" people can no longer afford making these things "elitist". How many "average" families can afford a regular trip to the cinema these days  

Petrol is set to become another factor in the list of "things we can and cant afford to do" 

Tory Government though so no suprises there :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

ridgeback05 said:


> well i am going to disagree with most folk on this one...i dont mind the price of petrol/diesel...at the end of the day a car is a luxury and you dont have to have one...defo more to worry about in this world than the price of fuel....this is only my thoughts on this.


Its not a luxury to people in rural areas who are also seeing cuts in bus services


----------



## Natz (Oct 4, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> well i am going to disagree with most folk on this one...i dont mind the price of petrol/diesel...at the end of the day a car is a luxury and you dont have to have one...defo more to worry about in this world than the price of fuel....this is only my thoughts on this.


A car where I live is a must, I live miles from anywhere including my daughters school.
She is only 5 so I have to take her in the car otherwise it would be around a 12 mile walk everyday.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Petrol is SO expensive. I filled my car yesterday - half tank Unleaded cost me £35


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

It is absolutely disgusting isnt it?? 

I drive a diesel car and we are currently on 131.9 for diesel. and is going up by the day, everytime i drive past the garage it has gone up!!!

I put £35 in my car the other day and it only gave me half a tank!! 

Sorry but a car should not be classed as a luxury.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Its not a luxury to people in rural areas who are also seeing cuts in bus services


Exactly. There are no buses where I live, I have to drive to get anywhere. Even if I did drive to the nearest station I would then have to get 2 trains & then a bus to work which would take me 2 hrs & be more expensive.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Its not a luxury to people in rural areas who are also seeing cuts in bus services


this is not to start a row....but no one is forced to live in the sticks....like i say this is only my thoughts and everyony is allowed their own thoughts on this...


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

£10 used to get us to all the open shows here but now we are having to put in £15 for each trip. Sometimes it's £20 because if we only put £5 in the car won't register it. Starting to not register £10 either now since the prices have went up


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

ridgeback05 said:


> this is not to start a row....but no one is forced to live in the sticks....like i say this is only my thoughts and everyony is allowed their own thoughts on this...


There's not much room for farmer Johns flock of sheep in the average urban garden


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> this is not to start a row....but no one is forced to live in the sticks....like i say this is only my thoughts and everyony is allowed their own thoughts on this...


Well to a degree they are. We couldn't afford to buy a house where we used to live as the area/county was far to expensive so had to move to a rural location as property was cheaper.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

hawksport said:


> There's not much room for farmer Johns flock of sheep in the average urban garden


you are correct of course....


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> Well to a degree they are. We couldn't afford to buy a house where we used to live as the area/county was far to expensive so had to move to a rural location as property was cheaper.


again...you are not forced to buy...you could rent...anyway all i am saying is i dont mind the fuel price's....


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Fuel prices will affect the price of everything down to a loaf of bread from Tesco.
Sometime this year I'm going back to used vegtable oil


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> again...you are not forced to buy...you could rent...anyway all i am saying is i dont mind the fuel price's....


Renting is jusst as expensive as paying a mortgage


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> Renting is jusst as expensive as paying a mortgage


i would not know...but will have to say your right...


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

A car is not a luxury it is essential in rural areas and people have been living in those areas years before petrol became ridiculously expensive. So what do you want them to do pay for the cost of moving house????

It reminds me of John Prescott years ago who was in the middle of a city telling everyone to use public transport - pratt ! You can't do that in the country. I live in a town at the moment but have lived in a rural area and I know how essential a car can be.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Fuel prices will affect the price of everything down to a loaf of bread from Tesco.
> Sometime this year I'm going back to used vegtable oil


you know as well as i do that tesco + the other 3 that make up the big four will force their suppliers to take the hit on any costs...will not pay it themselfs...


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> well i am going to disagree with most folk on this one...i dont mind the price of petrol/diesel...at the end of the day a car is a luxury and you dont have to have one...defo more to worry about in this world than the price of fuel....this is only my thoughts on this.


Ridgeback...for heavens sake...'more to worry about than the price of fuel?'...When fuel goes up everything goes up..food,services the lot.People have less to spend so jobs are lost in shops and stores,..less day trips to the coast,garden centres,shows and tourist attractions.
It's not all down to the rich gits dropping their kids off at their private schools in the Merc 4X4s
Everybody's income is affected from the lowest of the low...not to mention the thousands extra of poor and elderly who will die every cold winter from the huge increases in energy costs that are inextricably linked.

More to worry about?...What?


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Val001 said:


> A car is not a luxury it is essential in rural areas and people have been living in those areas years before petrol became ridiculously expensive. So what do you want them to do pay for the cost of moving house????
> 
> It reminds me of John Prescott years ago who was in the middle of a city telling everyone to use public transport - pratt ! You can't do that in the country. I live in a town at the moment but have lived in a rural area and I know how essential a car can be.


well just as well for you guys the car was invented then...


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

ridgeback05 said:


> you know as well as i do that tesco + the other 3 that make up the big four will force their suppliers to take the hit on any costs...will not pay it themselfs...


untill the suppliers and haulage companies go out of business


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Ridgeback...for heavens sake...'more to worry about than the price of fuel?'...When fuel goes up everything goes up..food,services the lot.People have less to spend so jobs are lost in shops and stores,..less day trips to the coast,garden centres,shows and tourist attractions.
> It's not all down to the rich gits dropping their kids off at their private schools in the Merc 4X4s
> Everybody's income is affected from the lowest of the low...not to mention the thousands extra of poor and elderly who will die every cold winter from the huge increases in energy costs that are inextricably linked.
> 
> More to worry about?...What?


Completely agree. Where I live we have to use oil for heating & it has nearly doubled in price in the last few months. Luckily the weather has warmed up a bit now & me & my OH are young (ish) so can just put on extra clothes if we are chilly but the elderly couple up the road have already told me that if their oil runs out before summer they can't aafford to refill their tank :frown:

I just hope for their sake that the mild weather continues


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

poohdog said:


> Ridgeback...for heavens sake...'more to worry about than the price of fuel?'...When fuel goes up everything goes up..food,services the lot.People have less to spend so jobs are lost in shops and stores,..less day trips to the coast,garden centres,shows and tourist attractions.
> It's not all down to the rich gits dropping their kids off at their private schools in the Merc 4X4s
> Everybody's income is affected from the lowest of the low...not to mention the thousands extra of poor and elderly who will die every cold winter from the huge increases in energy costs that are inextricably linked.
> 
> More to worry about?...What?


Well said, rep for you!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

poohdog said:


> Ridgeback...for heavens sake...'more to worry about than the price of fuel?'...When fuel goes up everything goes up..food,services the lot.People have less to spend so jobs are lost in shops and stores,..less day trips to the coast,garden centres,shows and tourist attractions.
> It's not all down to the rich gits dropping their kids off at their private schools in the Merc 4X4s
> Everybody's income is affected from the lowest of the low...not to mention the thousands extra of poor and elderly who will die every cold winter from the huge increases in energy costs that are inextricably linked.
> 
> More to worry about?...What?


well i may worry more about the tumour the docs have found in the back of my dads eye...but maybe your right thats not as important as the price of fuel...think you will find there is a lot more to worry about...and as for the rich gits...they have the cash so if they want to spend it on 4x4 to drop the kids of then good for them...they pay tax just like the rest of us...and again like i said all i am saying is i dont mind paying for fuel...


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

Going on from this discussion has anyone been looking at electric cars at all? A guy from the BBC did a journey from London to Edinburgh to see if it could be done using only public charging points and managed OK. I think it would certainly be great for local journies when you could charge the car at home overnight. The big question is though when is the cost of these cars going to come down as they are expensive at the moment. The cheapest i can find is £16,000 or thereabouts and its not a big car.

So what do you all think


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> It is absolutely disgusting isnt it??
> 
> I drive a diesel car and we are currently on 131.9 for diesel. and is going up by the day, everytime i drive past the garage it has gone up!!!
> 
> ...


Same with me .. half a tank Unleaded ... keeps getting more expensive every time i fill up


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

hawksport said:


> untill the suppliers and haulage companies go out of business


the suppliers and haulage companys used by the big four will not go to the wall...only the few that come between the big four and their suppliers and haulage companys will go to the wall....stepped on by the giant foot of the big four...


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Val001 said:


> Going on from this discussion has anyone been looking at electric cars at all? A guy from the BBC did a journey from London to Edinburgh to see if it could be done using only public charging points and managed OK. I think it would certainly be great for local journies when you could charge the car at home overnight. The big question is though when is the cost of these cars going to come down as they are expensive at the moment. The cheapest i can find is £16,000 or thereabouts and its not a big car.
> 
> So what do you all think


i believe if they wanted to the goverment could without doubt do something like this but at the moment there is way to much money in oil for them to give us a viable alterative..


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> well i am going to disagree with most folk on this one...i dont mind the price of petrol/diesel...at the end of the day a car is a luxury and you dont have to have one...defo more to worry about in this world than the price of fuel....this is only my thoughts on this.


^^^^^ LOL

I think the price of fuel is totally disgusting only two years ago i was filling up and the fuel was 87p per litre!

A car may be a luxury but i wouldnt fancy struggling miles to the shops with the kids or my oh walking 3miles to a bus stop that can take him into work.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> well i may worry more about the tumour the docs have found in the back of my dads eye...but maybe your right thats not as important as the price of fuel...think you will find there is a lot more to worry about...and as for the rich gits...they have the cash so if they want to spend it on 4x4 to drop the kids of then good for them...they pay tax just like the rest of us...and again like i said all i am saying is i dont mind paying for fuel...


I'm sorry to hear about your Dad, it must be a worrying time for you all.

Although i can understand petrol prices may not be something you will give much thought to at a time like this there are other people who have loved one's in hospital or that need visiting & fiuel prices will affect them.

My OH had a broken ankle before Christmas - not life threatenting admittedly but he was in hospital for nearly a week.

I visited him every day, 3/4 of an hour trip there then back again, coupled with a £2.50 parking charge as well as the fact that he was not being paid for the time he was off work has meant that it was quite expensive.

Some people are worse off than me & wouldn't have been able to afford to visit, people are struggling so much at the moment that this really is a having a massive impact.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

ridgeback05 said:


> the suppliers and haulage companys used by the big four will not go to the wall...only the few that come between the big four and their suppliers and haulage companys will go to the wall....stepped on by the giant foot of the big four...


If no one will pay their fuel costs of course they will


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> well i may worry more about the tumour the docs have found in the back of my dads eye...but maybe your right thats not as important as the price of fuel...think you will find there is a lot more to worry about...and as for the rich gits...they have the cash so if they want to spend it on 4x4 to drop the kids of then good for them...they pay tax just like the rest of us...and again like i said all i am saying is i dont mind paying for fuel...


Im sorry but thats a reduculous comment! My grandad is DYING of cancer but it doesnt stop me worrying about the cost of daily essentials going up and how it will affect my family.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your Dad, it must be a worrying time for you all.
> 
> Although i can understand petrol prices may not be osomething you will giove much thought to at a time like this there are other people who have loved one's in hospital or that need visiting & fiuel prices will affect them.
> 
> ...


now paying for parking now that gets on my goat...pay road tax and then get chared to park on the road you payed tax on...aaaahhhh......


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Val001 said:


> Going on from this discussion has anyone been looking at electric cars at all? A guy from the BBC did a journey from London to Edinburgh to see if it could be done using only public charging points and managed OK. I think it would certainly be great for local journies when you could charge the car at home overnight. The big question is though when is the cost of these cars going to come down as they are expensive at the moment. The cheapest i can find is £16,000 or thereabouts and its not a big car.
> 
> So what do you all think


Its all fine and dandy having an electric car but how about when you get your electryc bill thump on your doormat?


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

hawksport said:


> If no one will pay their fuel costs of course they will


the companys used by the big four will increase there price on smaller companys who have no choice but to pay...and then pass on savings to the big four...i work for a company that deals with companys that in turn deal with the big four and trust me this is how it works...the big four just simply tell companys (some of which are also big companys) that if you dont agree to the price we tell you...then we will go elsewhere...


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Its all fine and dandy having an electric car but how about when you get your electryc bill thump on your doormat?


Apparently its really cheap to charge your car overnight. I cant remember the exact amount but nothing like the cost of fuel thats for sure. Its just the price of the car thats high. No road tax to pay at the moment either but I'm sure that will change if they take off.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

What gets my goat??>>> Pay 200odd quid for tax a year to look after the roeads, and my estate has turned into an obstacle course. Just last week the 'grand canyon' appeared on a very busy road, the driver in front and i went down it. only doing 25 mph, it was dark couldnt see it etc... blew both tyres on the lefthand side, bent the alloys, snapped the drive shaft done the wheel bearings and bent the suspension, snapped the brackets that held my headlight!! Luckily the highway services turned up just as it happened and have documented it all to go through insurance....but my car was basically a write off!! way to much work to fix it back

so why the hell do I pay my tax???

and yes back on topic....yes the petrol prices are very high :nonod:


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Im sorry but thats a reduculous comment! My grandad is DYING of cancer but it doesnt stop me worrying about the cost of daily essentials going up and how it will affect my family.


did not anywhere in my post say that you did not have to worry about the cost of living...if you read it i was saying i have more to worry about than fuel costs...and right now my dad is more of a worry to me...so no it is not a reduculous statement...


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

ridgeback05 said:


> the companys used by the big four will increase there price on smaller companys who have no choice but to pay...and then pass on savings to the big four...i work for a company that deals with companys that in turn deal with the big four and trust me this is how it works...the big four just simply tell companys (some of which are also big companys) that if you dont agree to the price we tell you...then we will go elsewhere...


But sooner or later it has to be passed onto the consumer. There is only so much that can be absored at the various parts of the supply chain


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> did not anywhere in my post say that you did not have to worry about the cost of living...if you read it i was saying i have more to worry about than fuel costs...and right now my dad is more of a worry to me...so no it is not a reduculous statement...


But fuel does come into living costs! You NEED fuel to get to work to be able to earn a wage to be able to live.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Val001 said:


> Apparently its really cheap to charge your car overnight. I cant remember the exact amount but nothing like the cost of fuel thats for sure. Its just the price of the car thats high. No road tax to pay at the moment either but I'm sure that will change if they take off.


could also convert to lpg..half the cost at the pumps and i am sure you can get help with the cost of converting your car from the goverment


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

hawksport said:


> But sooner or later it has to be passed onto the consumer. There is only so much that can be absored at the various parts of the supply chain


Your right it will come our way soon and it will hit most people like a sledge hammer!

What REALLY gets to me is we pay so much for fuel yet the fuel suppliers declaire profits of billions upon billions of pounds every quarter


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

celicababe1986 said:


> What gets my goat??>>> Pay 200odd quid for tax a year to look after the roeads, and my estate has turned into an obstacle course. Just last week the 'grand canyon' appeared on a very busy road, the driver in front and i went down it. only doing 25 mph, it was dark couldnt see it etc... blew both tyres on the lefthand side, bent the alloys, snapped the drive shaft done the wheel bearings and bent the suspension, snapped the brackets that held my headlight!! Luckily the highway services turned up just as it happened and have documented it all to go through insurance....but my car was basically a write off!! way to much work to fix it back
> 
> so why the hell do I pay my tax???
> 
> and yes back on topic....yes the petrol prices are very high :nonod:


The same thing happened to my stepson last week and where i live the roads are an absolute state!! The potholes in the roads, well they are not potholes more like trenches!!

The thing is if you can see one you end up trying to dodge it and then you could crash your car because of it as well, for dodging holes, but as you have said your car could become a "write off" by going over one!!

You cant win and what do you pay your tax for, it is all because of the snow we had but the council should get out and sort them then!!


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

harley bear said:


> But fuel does come into living costs! You NEED fuel to get to work to be able to earn a wage to be able to live.


not saying you it does not and you dont...i am saying i have more to worry about than the price of fuel...


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Its 7p a litre here...


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Your right it will come our way soon and it will hit most people like a sledge hammer!
> 
> What REALLY gets to me is we pay so much for fuel yet the fuel suppliers declaire profits of billions upon billions of pounds every quarter


again we only pay so much because the goverment take a huge % in tax...


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> not saying you it does not and you dont...i am saying i have more to worry about than the price of fuel...


You said a car is a luxury, im just stating that to some people its essential to have one and that it does come into the cost of living etc.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

ridgeback05 said:


> could also convert to lpg..half the cost at the pumps and i am sure you can get help with the cost of converting your car from the goverment


In real terms lpg gets closer to the price of petol every time fuel goes up. If petrol goes up 1p lpg goes up 1p not 1/2p


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

hawksport said:


> In real terms lpg gets closer to the price of petol every time fuel goes up. If petrol goes up 1p lpg goes up 1p not 1/2p


if fuel goes up 1p and lpg goes up 1p...it will still be half the price of fuel...lpg may well reach stupid prices at some point but it will still be half the price of fuel


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> could also convert to lpg..half the cost at the pumps and i am sure you can get help with the cost of converting your car from the goverment


Still more than the cost of running an electric car. I am hoping that the cost of buying one will come down. after all we need to conserve oil supplies dont we. energy too I know but we already have electricity and the charging cost is very low. be interesting to see how things go but lpg has been around for ages and it has not turned things around to any great degree. people are still running petrol or diesel cars in the main. This is the only country where diesel costs more than petrol by the way solely due to taxation by successive governments. This country is one big mess I'm afraid.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I wonder if the governmentg will step in this time and stop the fuel rising?

Im guessing not... toreys they are scum bags


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Val001 said:


> Still more than the cost of running an electric car. I am hoping that the cost of buying one will come down. after all we need to conserve oil supplies dont we. energy too I know but we already have electricity and the charging cost is very low. be interesting to see how things go but lpg has been around for ages and it has not turned things around to any great degree. people are still running petrol or diesel cars in the main. This is the only country where diesel costs more than petrol by the way solely due to taxation by successive governments. This country is one big mess I'm afraid.


Aint that the truth !


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

harley bear said:


> I wonder if the governmentg will step in this time and stop the fuel rising?
> 
> Im guessing not... toreys they are scum bags


at last we agree on something....


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

my last word on this...i will not complain about the price of fuel...i am happy to pay for it...


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> at last we agree on something....


I guess so..

I knew this would happen! I was praying that we would never again see the day when a tory ruled the country! 
Where will it end? there is only so much the country can take!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

ridgeback05 said:


> if fuel goes up 1p and lpg goes up 1p...it will still be half the price of fuel...lpg may well reach stupid prices at some point but it will still be half the price of fuel


petrol £1.00 lpg 50p
petrol £1.01 lpg 51p
petrol £1.02 lpg 52p l

ect,ect,ect. will lpg stay half the price of petrol or will it in real terms get closer to the price of petrol


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Actually, the Posh'n'Posher lot are "considering" of doing away with the proposed rise in tax planned for April 

BBC News - George Osborne considering axing planned fuel duty rise


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

harley bear said:


> I guess so..
> 
> I knew this would happen! I was praying that we would never again see the day when a tory ruled the country!
> Where will it end? there is only so much the country can take!


labour are worse as they got us into this debt situation in the first place. never voted labour in my life and never will.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Fuel prices are verging on ridiculous - approx 60% of the price of fuel is tax alone......

The government have us by the short and curlies - we aint got no choice but to get on with it......


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Val001 said:


> labour are worse as they got us into this debt situation in the first place. never voted labour in my life and never will.


It was a GLOBAL recssion. Toreys will not only put people who are struggling on their knees the poorest will be on their backs (not in the literal sence


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

fuel up here is £1.43 a litre for petrol not sure what diesel is


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

missyme said:


> fuel up here is £1.43 a litre for petrol not sure what diesel is


 What part of the country do you live? xx


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm going to sort of agree with ridgeback 05!

However I do worry about them (somewhat) and they are of a concern to me, hence why I am selling my car and walking biking more. Yes I am lucky enough to do this and am also semi-rural, it will take more effort but hey so does affording petrol.

However the reason I'm not up in arms or let it worry me is it is all part of the process of living in a capitalist country (no I'm not a communist before it is suggested). At the moment we are on a down, people and governments have to make money on commodities that people can't do without, unfortunately that is petrol.

What will happen from this situation is that people will reassess their travel needs and look for more inventive and ingenious ways to transport themselves, people will invest in new technologies and means of transport which in my opinion is much needed (no I am not green either). 

This is in my view what happens in capitalism although I am no politics professor, you have a precious commodity you sell it for lots, if you have no means to pay for it you look for alternatives. 

This is why I will not be getting stressed as I realise this is just a process we need to go through to get to the other side, oh and yes a am a MASSIVE optimist!


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

i live in shetland hun


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

missyme said:


> i live in shetland hun


oh hun that is terrible!!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

harley bear said:


> It was a GLOBAL recssion. Toreys will not only put people who are struggling on their knees the poorest will be on their backs (not in the literal sence


It was a global recession but it was Labour that bailed the banks out and caused the UK so many problems. The same banks that are now paying themselves BIG bonuses with taxpayers money!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Natz said:


> Hi
> 
> Im sure there has been threads about this recently and if not then why lol??
> Went to tescos today and its £1.30 a litre  yesterday when I went there it was £1.29, is it creeping up like a penny a day/week.
> ...


*This goverment will never stop screwing people,the tories are well known for keeping the poor poorer and the rich richer.They are saying fuel prices will be going up again,and then again in april.
This country will end up like tunisia before long.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't know why people are complaining, petrol prices were around $3 a litre in the Los Angeles area just over a week ago when I visited, which works out at an average of £2/litre.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> It was a global recession but it was Labour that bailed the banks out and caused the UK so many problems. The same banks that are now paying themselves BIG bonuses with taxpayers money!


I can never stop being angry about that 

I love the way they try to dress it up like somehow its ALL our fault so therefore we should all just dig deep and get on with it, we are all in this together kind of this.

YES we are Mr Government man because you are all a bunch of useless greedy *******  ((told you it makes me angry ))

Last time i looked i didnt own a fecking great house plus a few more spares and a garage full of supercars that i bought with my last few bonuses


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> I don't know why people are complaining, petrol prices were around $3 a litre in the Los Angeles area just over a week ago when I visited, which works out at an average of £2/litre.


Are you sure that was per litre? Only ask cos when I'm in Florida they go by the gallon


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

I think pretty much every government we've had has screwed the people over in some way shape or form. I'm not rich in the slightest, but I don't think it's fair that rich people pay more taxes at all. We should all pay the same. Just MO. 

On petrol I drive a CORSA and it cost me £50 to fill up the other day. I can't afford that every week! On top of that my uni is trying to get me to go in everday of the week. On Weds, thurs and Fri it would only be for an hour. That's 120miles extra a week for 3 hours of seminars.... no thanks.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> I don't know why people are complaining, petrol prices were around $3 a litre in the Los Angeles area just over a week ago when I visited, which works out at an average of £2/litre.


Rubbish...that's a US gallon not a litre.

http://www.byebyeblighty.com/1/petrol-prices-in-different-countries/


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> Are you sure that was per litre? Only ask cos when I'm in Florida they go by the gallon


That's what the Shell garage said, $3.14 a litre...



poohdog said:


> Rubbish...that's a US gallon not a litre.
> 
> Petrol Prices In Different Countries


Don't shoot the messenger, it's only what I saw. It displayed very clearly *$3.14 a LITRE. *

Also, I think you should check your source, the prices are from *February 2007*.


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> That's what the Shell garage said, $3.14 a litre...
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger, it's only what I saw. It displayed very clearly *$3.14 a LITRE. *
> 
> Also, I think you should check your source, the prices are from *February 2007*.


Sorry chillinator but read the first paragraph it says average price in america $3.10 per gallon it was posted just 5 hours ago

Ways to save money at the pump - The Globe and Mail
________


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Does anyone here know it takes millions of years to create the oil that is made into petrol? when its gone there isnt going to be any left in this lifetime. i think they should be charge alot more because its a value resource before being made into petrol and as petrol its very toxic when used to the planet
________


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> It was a global recession but it was Labour that bailed the banks out and caused the UK so many problems. The same banks that are now paying themselves BIG bonuses with taxpayers money!


Yep, it's business as usual for the banks


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Blitzgreen said:


> Sorry chillinator but read the first paragraph it says average price in america $3.10 per gallon it was posted just 5 hours ago
> 
> Ways to save money at the pump - The Globe and Mail


Note the 'average' price in the US is $3.10 per gallon, this obviously wouldn't necessarily apply to every corner in the US; and it certainly wasn't the case during my trip to the LA area. People were still qeuing for fuel at the Shell garage selling (to reiterate, this wasn't diesel) at $3.14 a LITRE, my uncle who was driving the car let out a "holy sh!t" as we drove past the price board.

The prices were pretty much the same at the Mobile garage we came to next, it read $3.09 per litre. This means two possibilities...

1) The two garages have run low on fuel, pretty unlikely however.

or

2) Somebody's programmed the price boards wrong.

I don't know what the real-time prices are now for these garages I've mentioned but I'll e-mail my uncle now and ask him what the prices are the next time he drives them. I've spent a lot of time in the US, I was born there and occasionally I've seen individual garages charging upto around $4 a litre during fuel shortages caused by the extreme weather you often get in many states.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Blitzgreen said:


> i think they should be charge alot more because its a value resource before being made into petrol and as petrol its very toxic when used to the planet


Its 7p a litre here, and everyone has massive cars


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> Its 7p a litre here, and everyone has massive cars


where do you live?
________


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Blitzgreen said:


> where do you live?


I'm moving there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Blitzgreen said:


> where do you live?


Damned good question, I don't suppose they also hand out money on the street? :w00t:


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Stephny691 said:


> I'm moving there.


Sounds like a load of rubbish to me no one ould sell it that cheap
i said i care about the world so they were joking
________


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Blitzgreen said:


> Sounds like a load of rubbish to me no one ould sell it that cheap
> i said i care about the world so they were joking


Actually they mentioned 7p a litre somewhere right at the beginning of the thread and no one responded to it then, so I don't think it was directed at you :confused1:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Blitzgreen said:


> Sounds like a load of rubbish to me no one ould sell it that cheap
> i said i care about the world so they were joking


she lives in saudi...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Fuel prices will affect the price of everything down to a loaf of bread from Tesco.
> Sometime this year I'm going back to used vegtable oil


We have the warbutons seeded! The price has just shot up from £1.44 a loaf to £1.55 -- dunno if OH's wages have gone up to pay for it as I am away from home! but if they have he ain't rang up to tell me!


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> Note the 'average' price in the US is $3.10 per gallon, this obviously wouldn't necessarily apply to every corner in the US; and it certainly wasn't the case during my trip to the LA area. People were still qeuing for fuel at the Shell garage selling (to reiterate, this wasn't diesel) at $3.14 a LITRE, my uncle who was driving the car let out a "holy sh!t" as we drove past the price board.
> 
> The prices were pretty much the same at the Mobile garage we came to next, it read $3.09 per litre. This means two possibilities...
> 
> ...


In america "gas" is alway sold per US gallon(3.7l) it couldnt be that per litre because its againest fair trade laws
________


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

luvmydogs said:


> Its 7p a litre here, and everyone has massive cars


Assuming you are in Saudi they used to leave their cars anywhere if they ran out of fuel there!


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Stephny691 said:


> Actually they mentioned 7p a litre somewhere right at the beginning of the thread and no one responded to it then, so I don't think it was directed at you :confused1:


it was only just mentioned on page 8 look again:thumbsup:
________


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep, I'm in Saudi Arabia. It is honestly 7p a litre here.


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> she lives in saudi...


Thats funny the average is 17p litre for Saudi Arabia as of 7 hours ago
________


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

A mate in Boston paid $3.07 per US gallon this morning..US gallon is around 3.785 litres.So he's paying around 82 cents or 52p a litre.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Blitzgreen said:


> Thats funny the *average* is 17p litre for Saudi Arabia as of 7 hours ago


the word in bold


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

poohdog said:


> A mate in Boston paid $3.07 per US gallon this morning..US gallon is around 3.785 litres.So he's paying around 82 cents or 52p a litre.


Us gallon is exactly 3.785 litres:thumbup:
Uk gallon is exactly 4.5 litres:lol:
________


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

What is the cost of red diesel these days! anyone know. just curious!


----------



## Natz (Oct 4, 2010)

WOW loads of replys since I left this aft.:thumbup:

It wouldn't bother me if ppl's wages increased aswell, but they don't.

Our family is supported solely by my oh, we couldn't afford for me to go to work (not that there is any unless your a teacher a qualified carer or a hgv driver of which I am none of), our goverment wants ppl to get back to work to get this country back on track, but for this to happen the line has to be drawn somewhere.

The rich will find it a hell of a lot harder getting the things they want if joe bloggs isn't in tesco's serving, stacking shelve's etc or mr bloggs isn't collecting there rubbish the list is end less and i could go on forever.
I know 3 different ppl who lost there homes because they just can't afford to live in the society that the goverment, banks etc have created.


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> the word in bold


Average as in of the *whole* country it wouldnt be more than or less than 50% of the country average
________


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> What is the cost of red diesel these days! anyone know. just curious!


Free if you know where they store it:lol:


----------



## Natz (Oct 4, 2010)

If I had the money i'd be heading to saudi


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Blitzgreen said:


> Thats funny the average is 17p litre for Saudi Arabia as of 7 hours ago


My husband filled up on his way home from work so I asked him how much is worked out as per litre. He said around 7p. WHY THE HELL would I lie????????? 

ETA - have you seen the size of Saudi Arabia? Its 7p a litre where we are.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Natz said:


> If I had the money i'd be heading to saudi


Don't snog in public though...


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> My husband filled up on his way home from work so I asked him how much is worked out as per litre. He said around 7p. WHY THE HELL would I lie?????????


I dont think you would lie i think bad math or your husband would lie:thumbsup:
________


----------



## Natz (Oct 4, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> My husband filled up on his way home from work so I asked him how much is worked out as per litre. He said around 7p. WHY THE HELL would I lie?????????
> 
> ETA - have you seen the size of Saudi Arabia? Its 7p a litre where we are.


You don't know me or my family but can we come live with you lol:lol: we r nice i swear!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Natz said:


> If I had the money i'd be heading to saudi


:lol: It does have its drawbacks here, just TAX isn't one of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Natz (Oct 4, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Don't snog in public though...


Don't do it here so im sure I cud cope! lol:lol:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Blitzgreen said:


> I dont think you would lie i think bad math or your husband would lie:thumbsup:


thats not a very nice thing to say...


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Blitzgreen said:


> I dont think you would lie i think bad math or your husband would lie:thumbsup:


and I think you are a knob.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i can remember going to london and back from kent and putting £5 in to fill up was a good few years ago granted always used to stick £1 in my car to run around on:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

luvmydogs said:


> :lol: It does have its drawbacks here, just TAX isn't one of them. :thumbsup:


Rice Wine!!! Potato ale!!!
no fanks


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> What is the cost of red diesel these days! anyone know. just curious!


Good evening DT...Why do you want to know :confused1: By the way did I tell you I got that part time job with Customs and Excise?....:thumbup:


----------



## Natz (Oct 4, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> i can remember going to london and back from kent and putting £5 in to fill up was a good few years ago granted always used to stick £1 in my car to run around on:thumbup:


 A pound how times change


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

One of the ways we are combatting this is I have gone homebased full time, to avoid having to pay for the commute. I realise not everyone can do this though. Petrol prices suck big time at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Blitzgreen said:


> In america "gas" is alway sold per US gallon(3.7l) it couldnt be that per litre because its againest fair trade laws


Gas usually is sold by the US gallon, but there's no such law to prohibit gas being sold by the litre. Gas prices can advertised by the litre as well as gallons but the pumps are calibrated to dispense gas by the gallon. In many states garages such as Shell have been selling gas by both the litre and the gallon, with the latter being prioritized on the price boards.

It's worth bearing in mind that California does attract a large number of tourists, obviously since most other countries dispense and sell fuel by the litre this makes more sense.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Natz said:


> A pound how times change


Can you remember being in a shop sorting through your change....because you didn't want to break into a pound...


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Natz said:


> A pound how times change


yes, but i am talking a good few years ago:lol: i remember once pulling into a garage and said put a £1's worth in please, i thought he was taking a little longer than normal and when i looked he had put £7 in i didnt even have £7, think my weeks wages was £15 then, i told him he would have to take it back out as he had misunderstood me and he couldnt got a few weeks free motoring that time:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

poohdog said:


> Can you remember being in a shop sorting through your change....because you didn't want to break into a pound...


:lol: i can, now you do it so you dont break into a tenner never seem to have a fiver


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

poohdog said:


> Good evening DT...Why do you want to know :confused1: By the way did I tell you I got that part time job with Customs and Excise?....:thumbup:


Yep! I know! you are my junior:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
just wondered what the current price was! going back a good few years but it was always in line with heating oil (then 50p a GALLON) just curious what the prcie is now???
And nope! I aint putting it through coke neither! - it dont work anyway!


----------



## Natz (Oct 4, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> yes, but i am talking a good few years ago:lol: i remember once pulling into a garage and said put a £1's worth in please, i thought he was taking a little longer than normal and when i looked he had put £7 in i didnt even have £7, think my weeks wages was £15 then, i told him he would have to take it back out as he had misunderstood me and he couldnt got a few weeks free motoring that time:thumbup:


Haha its just crazy and I thought things were good when I could put in a fiver and it last most of the week:lol:


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> Gas usually is sold by the US gallon, but there's no such law to prohibit gas being sold by the litre. Gas prices can advertised by the litre as well as gallons but the pumps are calibrated to dispense gas by the gallon. In many states garages such as Shell have been selling gas by both the litre and the gallon, with the latter being prioritized on the price boards.
> 
> It's worth bearing in mind that California does attract a large number of tourists, obviously since most other countries dispense and sell fuel by the litre this makes more sense.


i said it couldnt be that price per litre not that it couldnt be sold my the litre. there are laws againest putting prices up for alot more than they are worth
________


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> and I think you are a knob.


I have to agree :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyway how big's your house out there, you've got a few of us coming over :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Natz (Oct 4, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> I have to agree :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Anyway how big's your house out there, you've got a few of us coming over :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Agreed, shall we start putting names down for everyone here that wants to go (all our pets to of course):thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Blitzgreen said:


> i said it couldnt be that price per litre not that it couldnt be sold my the litre. there are laws againest putting prices for alot more than they are worth


Are we talking UK here? because it was not so very long ago that a corner shop was charging £5 for a bread loaf! (during the sever weather) So dunno about that one!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> I have to agree :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Petrol is 60 halalas per litre, he can work it out if he likes. 



Pointermum said:


> Anyway how big's your house out there, you've got a few of us coming over :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Big house, pool, chef, driver and houseboy.  BUT - homebrew, no pork products, and I have to wear black from head to toe if I go into town.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

I just got an e-mail reply from my uncle who filled up with gas at the same Shell garage that I mentioned earlier. According to the staff, the display boards were set incorrectly; the board did read $3.14 a litre but it also read $1.29 a gallon, the prices were flipped the wrong way. 

This would explain why people were queuing up for it. 

This morning the prices were at $3.11 a gallon.


----------



## Natz (Oct 4, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> Petrol is 60 halalas per litre, he can work it out if he likes.
> 
> Big house, pool, chef, driver and houseboy.  BUT - homebrew, no pork products, and I have to wear black from head to toe if I go into town.


I want to come even more now most of the clothes in my wardrobe are black, no pork is fine and I don't drink.... :thumbup:

Do you mind if i ask how you ended up living there?:thumbsup:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep! I know! you are my junior:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> just wondered what the current price was! going back a good few years but it was always in line with heating oil (then 50p a GALLON) just curious what the prcie is now???
> And nope! * I aint putting it through coke neither! - it dont work anyway*!


It does when forced under pressure through glassfibre rods...I was offered Mega money donkeys years ago if I would show some dodgy characters how to do it....I retired gracefully from their company...:thumbup:


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Natz said:


> I want to come even more now most of the clothes in my wardrobe are black, no pork is fine and I don't drink.... :thumbup:
> 
> Do you mind if i ask how you ended up living there?:thumbsup:


hahaha you'd fit in well! I'm a speech and language therapist, I work at a big british school here.


----------



## Natz (Oct 4, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> hahaha you'd fit in well! I'm a speech and language therapist, I work at a big british school here.


Wow I think you are very lucky to live in such a beautiful country


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> Petrol is 60 halalas per litre, he can work it out if he likes.
> 
> Big house, pool, chef, driver and houseboy.  BUT - homebrew, no pork products, and I have to wear black from head to toe if I go into town.


Well i wear black 90% of the time anyway, i'm a veggie... erm home brew ... i'm up for trying something new :lol: :lol:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

luvmydogs said:


> Petrol is 60 halalas per litre, he can work it out if he likes.
> 
> Big house, pool, chef, driver and houseboy.  BUT - homebrew, no pork products, and I have to wear black from head to toe if I go into town.


i love wearing black and dont mind no pork for a year, can i book my ticket please:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Blitzgreen said:


> i said it couldnt be that price per litre not that it couldnt be sold my the litre. there are laws againest putting prices up for alot more than they are worth


Sadly the US government doesn't control what prices gas stations set, there is also no law requiring gas stations to set a predetermined profit. They can sell for what they like, just like any other business.

Usually though during busy periods (e.g. national holidays) gas stations will lower prices to keep the customers rolling in.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Can we build sand castles in Saudi? :thumbup:


----------



## Natz (Oct 4, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> Sadly the US government doesn't control what prices gas stations set, there is also no law requiring gas stations to set a predetermined profit. They can sell for what they like, just like any other business.
> 
> Usually though during busy periods (e.g. national holidays) gas stations will lower prices to keep the customers rolling in.


Im just assuming you live in the US so correct me if im wrong:thumbup: have you noticed a hike in the prices there?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

poohdog said:


> Can we build sand castles? :thumbup:


We can build trenches


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> Petrol is 60 halalas per litre, he can work it out if he likes.
> 
> Big house, pool, chef, driver and houseboy.  BUT - homebrew, no pork products, and I have to wear black from head to toe if I go into town.


if it is 60 halalas then yes you have bad math that makes it 10.5p per litre
________


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Natz said:


> Im just assuming you live in the US so correct me if im wrong:thumbup: have you noticed a hike in the prices there?


I don't live in the US, I was born there. I live in the UK at present but I intend to move back over at some point in my life. :thumbup:

Looking at the average fuel prices over the last four years and taking into consideration the price of crude oil per barrel, inflation, taxes and supply and demand; I would say that fuel costs have gone up during this period of time. Of course they'll continue to rise, possibly to the point where gasoline may cost as much as $5 a gallon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Blitzgreen said:


> if it is 60 halalas then yes you have bad math that makes it 10.5p per litre


OK her sums aint up to scrath! whos spliting hairs over thrupence!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> OK her sums aint up to scrath! whos spliting hairs over thrupence!


Yeah! stop spliting hairs whatever that is...:thumbup:

PS....What's a scrath?


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> OK her sums aint up to scrath! whos spliting hairs over thrupence!


Yeah i know but thats what this thread is about you should really look at the first post not the last page

plus when something is 7p but goes to 10.5 its more than 50% increase thats a big deal
________


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Yeah! stop spliting hairs whatever that is...:thumbup:
> 
> PS....What's a scrath?


oh dont bad her spelling or you wont hear the end of it:lol:
________


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Blitzgreen said:


> Yeah i know but thats what this thread is about you should really look at the first post not the last page
> 
> plus when something is 7p but goes to 10.5 its more than 50% increase thats a big deal


But in the context of the thread she was demonstrating that petrol where she is IS significantly cheaper than it is elsewhere, which is fact so not really worthy of the response


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Blitzgreen said:


> Yeah i know but thats what this thread is about you should really look at the first post not the last page
> 
> plus when something is 7p but goes to 10.5 its more than 50% increase thats a big deal


well knock me down wiff a feather ! it would cost me a whopping 35p extra to fill my motor!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

It's also been suggested that since Obama's health bill came to fruition, gas prices have gone up. I don't quite see the connection there however. Still, politics in whatever shape or form are sending fuel costs up.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

By the way DT cost of red to a mate for a 500 gallon tank on his farm was 48.85 litre yesterday...


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Natz said:


> Hi
> 
> Im sure there has been threads about this recently and if not then why lol??
> Went to tescos today and its ?1.30 a litre  yesterday when I went there it was ?1.29, is it creeping up like a penny a day/week.
> ...


Has no one read this this is what the thread is about the litre going up so it will cos a few pence more to fill it up
________


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Blitzgreen said:


> oh dont bad her spelling or you wont hear the end of it:lol:


Pointing out bad spelling and grammer is fine... As long as your post pointing it out is also grammatically correct and the words spelt properly. Nothing is a bigger fail than that


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> Pointing out bad spelling and grammer is fine... As long as your post pointing it out is also grammatically correct and the words spelt properly. Nothing is a bigger fail than that


I smell hypocrisy on Blitzgreen's account... :skep:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> I smell hypocrisy on Blitzgreen's account... :skep:


I won't tell ya what I smell  It certainly aint hypocrisy


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Blitzgreen said:


> if it is 60 halalas then yes you have bad math that makes it 10.5p per litre


hm you said it was 17p earlier. You are such a donkey.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Pointing out bad spelling and grammer is fine... As long as your post pointing it out is also grammatically correct and the words spelt properly. Nothing is a bigger fail than that


But I did it on purpose :thumbup:...What's grammer???


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

luvmydogs said:


> hm you said it was 17p earlier. You are such a donkey.


Hey! I like Donkey's


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

poohdog said:


> But I did it on purpose :thumbup:...What's grammer???


Lol, yep I know... And yes, I spelt gramm*A*r wrong! Wasn't having a dig at anyone just pointing out an observation


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Thank you so much for the abusive PM Blitzgreen. Your comment has been noted thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> hm you said it was 17p earlier. You are such a donkey.


i said if it was 60 halalas per litre what you stated you pillock!
________


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Blitzgreen said:


> i said if it was 60 halalas per litre what you stated you pillock!


Please keep what you have to say to me on the thread please and not PM :lol:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Lol, yep I know... And yes, I spelt gramm*A*r wrong! Wasn't having a dig at anyone just pointing out an observation


And very well observed too Miss Shelley..


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

poohdog said:


> And very well observed too Miss Shelley..


Do I gets a lollipop!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:confused1: are we on spelling or petrol :confused1: :confused1: & what is a 
halalas :crazy:


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey! I like Donkey's


Oh sorry yes come to think about it so do I! Feel free to exchange the word donkey for anything you feel appropriate. :thumbsup: I couldn't put my word on a public forum.


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Please keep what you have to say to me on the thread please and not PM :lol:


Dont try make me argue with you theres been to much of that lately
________


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> :confused1: are we on spelling or petrol :confused1: :confused1: & what is a
> halalas :crazy:


Yes and me i am confused!!

How do these threads go off topic so easily. :confused1:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Yes and me i am confused!!
> 
> How do these threads go off topic so easily. :confused1:


:thumbup: Glad Im not alone :lol:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Blitzgreen said:


> Dont try make me argue with you theres been to much of that lately


I'm not trying to start anything! Afterall I don't send people abusive PM's Just making it clear that whatever you want to say to me can be said here, on the thread


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> :confused1: are we on spelling or petrol :confused1: :confused1: & what is a
> halalas :crazy:


Do keep up Dally Banjo and stop going off topic the rest of us aren't


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup: Glad Im not alone :lol:


Petrol but miss.shelly wants to try and argue with me and halalas is saudi arabia money
________


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Do keep up Dally Banjo and stop going off topic the rest of us aren't


 Sorry *stomps off to take medication*  Its £1.26 per L here or at least it was today  cant help with spellingz though :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Blitzgreen said:


> Petrol but miss.shelly wants to try and argue with me and halalas is saudi arabia money


ok well as we dont live in saudia arabia and we live in the UK then that is a strange conversation. :thumbup:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Blitzgreen said:


> Petrol but miss.shelly wants to try and argue with me and halalas is saudi arabia money


Nobody is arguing. Take more than a childish PM from you to rile me! :lol:


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> ok well as we dont live in saudia arabia and we live in the UK then that is a strange conversation. :thumbup:


Eggs Blood Dee Zack Leigh
________


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> ok well as we dont live in saudia arabia and we live in the UK then that is a strange conversation. :thumbup:


Yes but I made a comment about how much cheaper it is here, and Blitzgreen decided to be a knob about it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Blitzgreen said:


> Eggs Blood Dee Zack Leigh


ok!!! ::


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

luvmydogs said:


> Yes but I made a comment about how much cheaper it is here, and Blitzgreen decided to be a knob about it.


Yes thats what i thought hun!! Lol x


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyone noticed the price of condoms lately? Rubbers sure to rise!


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

God forbid everyone to have thier own opinion:lol:
________


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Anyone noticed the price of condoms lately? Rubbers sure to rise!


 :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Blitzgreen said:


> God forbid everyone to have thier own opinion:lol:


T'is the rising cost of rubber thAts worrying me!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

On topic...I've just bought a 7 year old Nissan it's only 1.8 litre not exactly a Jaguar.But the road tax is £245 a year.For the first time in my life I've paid more in road tax than insurance.Together with petrol prices it's a hell of an expense just for a small estate car.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> well i am going to disagree with most folk on this one...i dont mind the price of petrol/diesel...at the end of the day a car is a luxury and you dont have to have one...defo more to worry about in this world than the price of fuel....this is only my thoughts on this.


Completely disagree. If they taxed the people who should be taxed they wouldn't have to keep hiking it up. I'm fed up with it, it's gone up 50p since I passed 2 years ago  I agree with Poohdog, once it goes up everything else does, doesn't matter if you drive or don't, you'll be affected by it in some way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

poohdog said:


> On topic...I've just bought a 7 year old Nissan it's only 1.8 litre not exactly a Jaguar.But the road tax is £245 a year.For the first time in my life I've paid more in road tax than insurance.Together with petrol prices it's a hell of an expense just for a small estate car.


ill tell you this! the jag would have been a lot cheaper in the long run!
I MADE OH part with the 2L diesel! it were £130 pa road tax and did 40 to the gallon! MINIMUM


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Blitzgreen said:


> Dont try make me argue with you t*heres been to much of that lately*


And you've been the childish idiot who's caused 99.9% of it...  :lol:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Anyone noticed the price of condoms lately? Rubbers sure to rise!


You can get jonnies free down at ya local smartie clinic:thumbup:


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> And you've been the childish idiot who's caused 99.9% of it...  :lol:


HEAR! HEAR! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Blitzgreen said:


> Dont try make me argue with you theres been to much of that lately


Got balls?, pm me with your insults instead of my missus please...still, you'll be in bed soon, its school tomorrow...

YouTube - TROLOLOLOLOL

:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Got balls?, pm me with your insults instead of my missus please...still, you'll be in bed soon, its school tomorrow...
> 
> YouTube - TROLOLOLOLOL
> 
> :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

ridgeback05 said:


> well i am going to disagree with most folk on this one...i dont mind the price of petrol/diesel...at the end of the day a car is a luxury and you dont have to have one...defo more to worry about in this world than the price of fuel....this is only my thoughts on this.


I must disagree. My cars nots a luxury its a must. Does that mean I should get mine cheaper lol


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Gas here (petrol) is anywhere from $101.9 to 104.9 thats a dollar four . 9 per litre. Not sure what the heck that is in pounds sorry


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Well ive read most of the posts, blimey a few diversions on the way, whether a car is a luxury or not doesnt really come into it why shouldnt we be entitled to luxuries without being fleeced. Ok i work no more than a mile from work and i go in the car, i need my car after work and if i didnt i think ime still entitled to go by car if i want to, someone actually said they are happy to pay high fuel costs, maked me wonder why anybody would be.


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Blimey 10 pages in 2 hours, you guys are good!!
I miss the days of putting more petrol in my car than money.
E.g. put in 30 litres and it would cost me £26 or something. Rather than now, which is put in 30l pay over £30.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

It's costing hubs about £100 + a week for petrol for work and we don't use his car on the weekends! It takes him 40 mins to get to work, he could get the train which might cost around £60 a week but would take 2 hours as he would need to get 2 buses also  As he already does 12hr days sometimes what choice does he have  

His still not home yet


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Where I live its 26 k from the city and it stays minus 30 c without the windchill factor with the windchill can be minus 40 easy and you can't ride a horse in the City without a permit. So I need my car, and we need the farmers for the wheat, barley, rye, crops that support our province and country in those commodities


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

canuckjill said:


> Gas here (petrol) is anywhere from $101.9 to 104.9 thats a dollar four . 9 per litre. Not sure what the heck that is in pounds sorry


$1.05 Canadian......66p UK

Half what we're paying


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

poohdog said:


> $1.05 Canadian......66p UK
> 
> Half what we're paying


You might want to blame the epic LabConDem fail and the EU gravy train...


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Blimey 20 pages on petrol prices lol:scared:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Blimey 20 pages on petrol prices lol:scared:


Only five where I'm looking from...


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

poohdog said:


> $1.05 Canadian......66p UK
> 
> Half what we're paying


But we pay more than just across the border in Montana USA and its Alberta fuel!!! pretty crummy, its our young uns up there working the rigs


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Chillinator said:


> Only five where I'm looking from...


lol Chillinator


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> lol Chillinator


It lessens the blow... Singing: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Let's face it we're taxed to hell in this country...where does it all go? I know we have the NHS and other services but we seem to pay a hell of a sight more than most other countries.

If we're all screwed to the floor with taxes where's the incentive to work? I read the other day that the average worker in this country works until the middle of June each year to pay his taxes...the rest of the year belongs to him.

My brother just returned from the Carribean where he bought sleeves of 200 Benson & Hedges for £9...over here around £45...it's bloody ridiculous.
If taking all this money off us is to pay for services how come we are told all services are to be slashed?

It strikes me from what I've read that the upper echelons of the public services are way overpaid with tens of thousands on £150,000 a year and more like many politicians,judges,chief constables and the like....not one of them have to worry about gas bills, and most with all their meetings and conferences don't even have to pay for food or transport half the time.

Armies,Navies,posh Embassies...Royal princes flying round the world pretending to promote trade and playing golf...the list is endless and all highly paid by us.

Neil Kinnock and wife £180,000 a year pension...John Prescott One and a half million pound pension pot...and that's just two of them...my God it's all right for some!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

poohdog said:


> Let's face it we're taxed to hell in this country...where does it all go? I know we have the NHS and other services but we seem to pay a hell of a sight more than most other countries.
> 
> If we're all screwed to the floor with taxes where's the incentive to work? I read the other day that the average worker in this country works until the middle of June each year to pay his taxes...the rest of the year belongs to him.
> 
> ...


We can't afford to even defend ourselves, and yet we seem to be able to afford the financial expenditure on foreign aid packages we give out left, right and centre to the 'third-world'; the proceeds of which are usually squandered to fight some civil war. Did you hear about the council that sent FOUR of its employees to Madrid just to examine_ trash collections_?

Tunisia and Egypt are rioting against their governments with the hope for reform. Perhaps it's high time the UK taxpayers do the same until this endless gravy train of bureaucratic, hypocrtitcal and over-reaching money-wasters runs out of steam. This is 2011 for christ sakes, not 1911.

But until then, life is so so good for the Whitehall crowd...


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

How many times have you heard that the MPs and suchlike who run the country must be paid a 'proper' rate for the job to ensure that the best are encouraged to apply for the positions.

The best?...My God,I hate to think what the worst must be like...at least two thirds aren't fit to empty my bins.And if they were doing that they'd find a way of fiddling their pay.

I've heard some state that they could earn twice as much in the private sector than they can in politics...if that's the case then the private sector must be run by idiots.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

poohdog said:


> How many times have you heard that the MPs and suchlike who run the country must be paid a 'proper' rate for the job to ensure that the best are encouraged to apply for the positions.
> 
> The best?...My God,I hate to think what the worst must be like...at least two thirds aren't fit to empty my bins.And if they were doing that they'd find a way of fiddling their pay.
> 
> I've heard some state that they could earn twice as much in the private sector than they can in politics...if that's the case then the private sector must be run by idiots.


Maybe taxpayers should demand replacements citing 'not fit for the purpose'... :lol:

The strange thing is ******** Cameron and Numpty Cloggs are going ahead doing things that to my memory the UK didn't vote them to do. They're all liars, twisted and corrupt with only one thing in sight: money. God help any sane UK citizen that's still in the third-world de-militarized zone that this country will more than likely become in a few years, our backs are being broken financially.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've just had another car a diesel this time as my car costs a fortune to run and I've had to cut down on shows as it is far to expensive. I know diesel is more expensive but this one does 45-50 to a gallon and my other car I'd be lucky to get 25 to a gallon.

Its rediculous the prices that we pay for petrol but I doubt they will do anything about it.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I think its quite sad that i want to go and see my Mum this weekend, just a visit no reason, she lives an hours drive away and the train fare would be more than the petrol and i would still have to drive to the train station and instead of just jumping in the car like i used to i have been seriously thinking "can i afford the petrol". Thats really sad


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> I think its quite sad that i want to go and see my Mum this weekend, just a visit no reason, she lives an hours drive away and the train fare would be more than the petrol and i would still have to drive to the train station and instead of just jumping in the car like i used to i have been seriously thinking "can i afford the petrol". Thats really sad


Same here...thinking twice about driving to see old friends..Why the hell should it be a luxury when I've worked for over 50 years and paid their damned taxes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

It used to take me 6 buses a day to get my 2 boys to school, i just couldnt carry on like that so i learnt to drive. I would hardly call that a luxury it was a necessity for me.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> It used to take me 6 buses a day to get my 2 boys to school,


6 buses Omg thats ridiculous! One thing that would help is a better public transport system.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

luvmydogs said:


> 6 buses Omg thats ridiculous! One thing that would help is a better public transport system.


Yes i agree, you can imagine if the buses were late or didnt arrive as well, it was an absolute nightmare. It would take up nearly the whole of my day just to do the school run. 

Now i have a car, wow what a difference on my life. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

It's double for me to get to work by car and yesturday i was searching on where the bus goes. It goes past my place but the opposite side of the road ....would take me years from the town centre where it finally stops to walk to work .......though it might be an option in the summer.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh is a tipper driver, he can be sent to any quarry in the UK to go get a tipper and do the delivery with it, public transport is out of the question for this type of work.

Oh and before someone says "he could change jobs" why the hell should he? He has just got back to work after a horrendous month on JSA, and is all smiles now he's out grafting again! Jobs are limited, well the ones you would make enough to live on are anyway!
2/3 rds of the cost of petrol and diesel is TAX, the government have driven up the price of everything, froze wages at the same rate yet still expect everyone to be ok


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Same here...thinking twice about driving to see old friends..Why the hell should it be a luxury when I've worked for over 50 years and paid their damned taxes.


Totally agree with that. Essential journeys only for me this year - what a situation to be in...


----------



## Pahanoita (Sep 5, 2010)

Public Transport! what public tranport it all privatised (Maggie Thatcher again) I live in a very rural part of the country and when I moved here we had bus service when it went private as it did'nt pay it was cancelled 
Still have a lovely bus shelter but no buses as for trains in Lincolnshire :lol:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Pahanoita said:


> Public Transport! what public tranport it all privatised (Maggie Thatcher again) I live in a very rural part of the country and when I moved here we had bus service when it went private as it did'nt pay it was cancelled
> Still have a lovely bus shelter but no buses as for trains in Lincolnshire :lol:


Public transport is a joke - it's expensive & crap! Every single time lately that I have used a train/bus/coach it has ALWAYS been delayed.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Public transport is a joke - it's expensive & crap! Every single time lately that I have used a train/bus/coach it has ALWAYS been delayed.


It cost us nearly £100 to take the kids to Discover Dogs on the train :scared: We dont use the trains very often so don't know the tricks for getting it cheaper but WTF should we, IMO if i put the info in the ticket machine it should automatically give me the best price  The 2 ticket guards we met were shocked at how much the machine had charged us 

Having said that the Park and Ride schemes in Cambridge are excellent and cannot be faulted really (given the parking charges in the city centre ). There is a park and ride i can walk to from home the buses are regular take a straight route into town and are reasonably priced :thumbup: and because of the bus lanes it is just as quick as driving in :thumbup: It is definately the best way into town for me.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> It cost us nearly £100 to take the kids to Discover Dogs on the train :scared: We dont use the trains very often so don't know the tricks for getting it cheaper but WTF should we, IMO if i put the info in the ticket machine it should automatically give me the best price  The 2 ticket guards we met were shocked at how much the machine had charged us
> 
> Having said that the Park and Ride schemes in Cambridge are excellent and cannot be faulted really (given the parking charges in the city centre ). There is a park and ride i can walk to from home the buses are regular take a straight route into town and are reasonably priced :thumbup: and because of the bus lanes it is just as quick as driving in :thumbup: It is definately the best way into town for me.


If you book train tickets way ahead then you should get them A LOT cheaper...My Aunt is travelling to see us in Feb and booked her train ticket last week - is paying £6.00 return - if booked on the day £66 off peak!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Public transport is a joke - it's expensive & crap! Every single time lately that I have used a train/bus/coach it has ALWAYS been delayed.


I would have to get up at 6 am, get 3 different busses and spend over £12 a day to get to work.

Scew that.

I found, today, a receipt from this time last year in my bag (I don't clear it out often, I'm like Mary Poppins) and a full tank of petrol was £12 cheaper than it was this morning.

That's an extra £48 a month I'm paying (go through about a tank a week, roughly at moment)

That's a weeks shop! Effing ridiculous!



gorgeous said:


> If you book train tickets way ahead then you should get them A LOT cheaper...My Aunt is travelling to see us in Feb and booked her train ticket last week - is paying £6.00 return - if booked on the day £66 off peak!


That only works on some routes though, I'm sure. I booked to travel to London 2 months in advance. Still cost me best part of £100 return.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> I would have to get up at 6 am, get 3 different busses and spend over £12 a day to get to work.
> 
> Scew that.
> 
> ...


I know. I would actually like to use public transport some days but I would still have to drive to the station (no buses where I live) then pay to park my car, pay for a season ticket, get 2 trains then a bus. It would take me 2 hrs (if all ran smoothly) & cost me an absolute fortune.

As mentione dpreviously ticket machines down't even give you the best price. Last time I went to London (again no point booking earlier as it was the same price!) the machine gave me a price that I queried. Luckily I did as it was £5 more expensive than I should have paid. But I was at a manned station - what if it was self serve only, I'd never have gotten a refund.

I can't believe that our transport system is so sh!t & expensive. I went to Japan years ago & theirs was amazing - clean, efficitne, polite staff & cheap; everything ours isn't


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> I would have to get up at 6 am, get 3 different busses and spend over £12 a day to get to work.
> 
> Scew that.
> 
> ...


My Aunt is travelling from London to Northampton...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> I won't tell ya what I smell  It certainly aint hypocrisy


Oh you didn't


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Anybody wanna bet this Egypt and Tunisia stuff shoves up the price of petrol again?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Trains are not that easy to get cheaper depending where you are going. Cheapest I could get Birmingham to Essex was £33 and that was with a 33% student discount!

Mega Bus is handy for anyone not down south.


----------

